# Does anyone here do hunter/jumper shows in Maryland?



## erinstartover (Mar 16, 2011)

Swan Lake Stables up near Gettysburg PA has nice rated shows- both hunters and jumpers. Its only about an hour away from where I am (Frederick, MD) so maybe look into that? I don't know anything about the Maryland shows though, sorry.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry-no advice about Harford county-used to do Howard and Montgomery, back when I still had a desire for some of my horses' feet to be off the ground......


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I actually used to do tons of shows at SLS. We stopped going cause it's about an hour and a half away, at the 6am warm up is not so fun when you haev to drive that far. We just joined BHSA though, and they do a bunch of the rated shows there, so I'm sure we'll be back. Thanks


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The barn I used to take lessons in (in Carroll Co) went to Balto shows. But on other hand Harford Co I believe is too far from us anyway.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I was upset that we didn't do Harford county. They're supposed to be way more laid-back, but they started some new volunteering requirement and it's at shows we weren't planning to go to (the super crowded ones) You can opt out if you pay an extra hundred bucks per rider, but by the time we paid that it'd be cheaper to just to Balt.


----------

